# Berry College quota hunt nov 5-8!



## pnome (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks like I got drawn for this one! 

Who else got drawn for Berry?   Anyone wish to share some tips?


----------



## Xzuatl (Sep 3, 2008)

Me too.


----------



## jkdodge (Sep 3, 2008)

me three anyone want to share some expense?


----------



## pnome (Sep 3, 2008)

Well, I plan on heading up there to do some scouting this weekend!  Never been there, so I need to get to know the place a bit.


----------



## Xzuatl (Sep 3, 2008)

This will be my 3rd year and I have always camped up there at one of the primitive sites. There are quite a few hunters the show up, but Wednesday and Thursday is not so bad, so you will want to find very hard to get to places. As for where to hunt, I have no idea. I am still trying to figure the place out.


----------



## Hintz (Sep 3, 2008)

Got the email, also, Im in


----------



## propwins (Sep 3, 2008)

*berry college*

me too! 
will try to drive around and scout next week, if i can.


----------



## big head (Sep 3, 2008)

*Berry*

Wear all the orange you can. And be careful 900 of the 1000 will be off CCC Road close to the campus. The last time I was there someone shot a spike and it ran under my buddies stand as it tried to get up they shot it again. Just be careful. I know I will never hunt it again.


----------



## bladerunner55 (Sep 3, 2008)

im in too,not my top pick but its a hunt!i need some info on the plaxe bad!hear there is some good deer up there


----------



## Appalachian J (Sep 4, 2008)

*tips for berry college*

I have hunted there the past two years and had success both years. I got a 7 the first year and an 8 last year. There are plenty of deer as long as they move during the hunt. Last year was tough hunting because of the amount of hunters, the dry conditions, and the acorn crop was terrible. My advice is find a place to hunt and stay there consistently through the hunt, eventually you should see somthing.  Do not expect to see a large buck on the wma because the big ones go to the campus during the hunt.


----------



## Xzuatl (Sep 4, 2008)

As usual I will be camped out at the primitive site off of Springs road. It is on the other side of the mountain away from the CCC road and the ranger staion. I also cant get a cell phone signal there. So it is perfect.  Anyone else camping out?


----------



## MPREEB (Sep 5, 2008)

*Berry College*

I got drawn for the same dates..  I don't know much about the area but I have heard there are a bunch of deer there..


----------



## tinker141 (Sep 7, 2008)

I will be at that campsite on the backside of the Mountain again this year . Camped there last year . Alot of people hunting those woods , especially around the campus proprty .


----------



## collardvalleydeerhunter (Sep 20, 2008)

me too!


----------



## chevy1500ls (Sep 23, 2008)

what's the weather gonna be like?


----------



## Xzuatl (Sep 23, 2008)

chevy1500ls said:


> what's the weather gonna be like?



Last year it was kinda warm. Two years ago it got down to 25 degrees one morning. I am betting on a cold one this year.


----------



## huntinball1313 (Sep 23, 2008)

I am a student at Berry and hunted the WMA both quota hunts for the past 5 years(a perk of being a student here), as well as the bow seasons.  

There are a ton of people here on the hunts.  If you want to kill a deer your best bet is early in the hunt, and I mean the first morning or afternoon.  Once the gunshots start, the deer on the WMA are so conditioned that they know exactly whats going on and go nocturnal for the majority of the hunt.  I would try and find a good place that takes a long time to get to and maybe somewhere way off the beaten path.  

-If you want to find a good spot come up and bowhunt and scout while you do.  Some of the best hunting is right before the quota hunts and in between the hunts.

-Also, *DO NOT* put up any type of tape or bright eyes tacks as every Joe Smoe that shows up on the first morning will follow them in and set up in your tree and not think twice about it.

-Don't even think about going and sitting on the powerline on Little Texas Valley Rd. as that is where a TON of people hunt.  It becomes a quick draw contest and not really hunting.  

-Make sure you have your hunting liscense, drivers liscense, and WMA slip or you will have to get down and go get it for the game warden(and there are a TON of them).  I know i dropped my WMA slip in the floor of my truck one morning and had to go all the way back right in the middle of a great morning.

-Do not leave anything hanging in a tree, people have no shame anymore.

-Wear as much blaze orange as you can! 

-Don't be that guy that goes in at daylight:30 and comes out in 2 hours.  It's a deer hunt, so hunt.  Stay in your stand, and when you go in or leave go straight in and out.

-Stay away from the campus, it will give you the wrong ideas of what kind of deer are on the WMA itself.  The deer on campus act, look, and grow differently than the rest of the population.  They rut at different times, and longer, as well as they are much bigger(just antler size).

-One last thing, *BE RESPECTFUL OF OTHERS HUNTING, BOTH THEIR AREAS, AND THEIR BELONGINGS.*  Do unto others as you would have them do unto you!

Good luck!!!

PS-The picture in my avatar is of a deer that lives on campus.  He wears about 150" on his head with a flat paddle for a right G2.


----------



## debo (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. Me and a buddy will be down for the Dec hunt. I sure would hate to lose my summit to some low life. Does a man need to worry about his camp site when he is in the woods.


----------



## huntinball1313 (Sep 26, 2008)

Not really the GW in charge of the Hunt, Daniel Book, does a really good job of keeping things safe aroung the campsites.


----------



## Xzuatl (Sep 26, 2008)

debo said:


> Thanks for the advice. Me and a buddy will be down for the Dec hunt. I sure would hate to lose my summit to some low life. Does a man need to worry about his camp site when he is in the woods.



I have never had a problem. But I still kept anything I didn't want stolen in my truck.


----------



## HMwolfpup (Sep 26, 2008)

pnome said:


> Anyone wish to share some tips?



have a good pair of boots that you can walk a long ways in.  the best success there comes from getting away from the crowd and let them drive the deer to you.....but be ready, there are lots of inconsiderate folks who go to that hunt.  That's why I quit applying for it.  Good Luck!


----------



## Xzuatl (Nov 2, 2008)

Looks like it is going to be kinda warm this year. High 70s Wed. thur. and high 60s Fri. Sat.


----------



## wiggins7070 (Nov 3, 2008)

there are tons of acorns this year. i have found alot of sign on the old logging roads off sand springs. they have logged alot of timber around gate 11 and sand springs road there is a patch of woods they left on top of a hill that you should be able tosee for miles but it will be a race to the finish to see who gets there first. my best advice would be to put down some shoe leather and get away from every body there is a small food plot next to Rocky mnt. that has alot of sign in it right now and the kudzu patch if your lucky to now were it is has alot of deer in it all the time but you cant hunt out of a stand no trees big enough good luck i live on big texas valley


----------



## WildBuck (Nov 4, 2008)

Huntinball 13 Most of the reasons you stated above is why I quit hunting Berry. I have had people come in and set up within 50 yards and me trying to flag them off with a light. I never had anything stolen on any hunt though. Lavender mountain used to be a good place to hunt, but I have not been there in several years.


----------



## hunter63john (Nov 4, 2008)

I also attend Berry and agree with huntinball13!  I actually had someone shoot an 8 point out from under me 2 years ago... scared me to death.  But as for the Lavender Mountain comment above, it is a great place to find deer.  I actually went and scouted up there today and to my suprise it did not look like a single car had been down the road.  There was no one scouting up there.  But I would definitely look into that if I were hunting Berry for the first time.  Also the deer are showing signs of going into rut.  I watched 2 bucks chasing does today just as fast as they could run and grunting up a storm.   This hunt should be a good one.

Good luck to everyone and just enjoy nature.  While driving on top of Lavender Mtn today the leaves are absolutely beautiful.  Take time to appreciate God's artwork!


----------



## trkyburns (Nov 10, 2008)

Must say that i agree with everyone and have had pretty much the same experiences over the years as you have described.  I did not apply for the hunt this year and i may not ever again.  Lavender Mountain is in my backyard which borders the WMA and i heard gunshots all day on Saturday while outside.  I can't understand for the life of me why everyone tries to crowd up near CCC Road and the pipeline area off Old Summerville.  People - you are not going to see any of the deer that live on campus!!  Give it up!!  That is a completely different, almost tame herd of deer.  And they are way too smart to even think about venturing off the Refuge when the shooting starts.  

For anyone hunting the second Berry hunt this year, try hunting above the reservoir on Lavendar Mtn.  The best way to get there is from Sand Springs Rd.  Go up the mountain then take a right at the crossroads at the top.  There are several good areas with good visibility down hardwood ridges.  The ridges are steep so you don't even need a climbing stand.  I have seen my fair share of deer (and bobcats!) on the top above the reservoir and have only once ever ran into another hunter (while still-hunting - something i should not have been doing during the WMA quota hunt!).  I missed a really nice buck several years ago there.


----------



## debo (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks trkyburns me and a buddy got drawen for the dec hunt I plan on going down and scout in the next weekend or so.


----------



## LAKOTA (Nov 11, 2008)

And remember, if you decide to ride through the campus to get pumped up for the hunt, DO NOT LEAVE YOUR GUN IN YOUR VEHICLE!!.


----------



## WildBuck (Nov 13, 2008)

LAKOTA said:


> And remember, if you decide to ride through the campus to get pumped up for the hunt, DO NOT LEAVE YOUR GUN IN YOUR VEHICLE!!.



That could be very expensive ,plus a trip to the jail.


----------

